# Epx 303



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

Anyone here ridden or seen reviews (apart from RBR) for the EPX 303 frameset?


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

alexf said:


> Anyone here ridden or seen reviews (apart from RBR) for the EPX 303 frameset?


The EPX 303 is the same frame as the Scattante CFR sold by Supergo, the Kuota Korsa, or in my case the Martec RI-02. All these frames are produced by Martec, a large carbon manufacturing company in Taiwan. I bought an unbranded model from chucksbikes.com back in the summer for $350 frame, fork and headset. I have been very pleased with the bike. I built it up as a second bike and my first venture into carbon fiber frames. I've only got a couple hundred on the bike so far, (my second bike) but I have really enjoyed it and will definately consider carbon fiber again when I'm shopping for a new road bike in a few years. Read the reviews for the Scattante CFR on here, they're all glowing. I'm not at my home computer right now, or I would post a pic, I'll try to get one up tonight perhaps.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Here is a quick shot of my bike to give you an idea:


----------



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

Cheers
I emailed the guy in Australia and got this:

Hi Alex,
Here is a couple of pics and a little more info on the 303sl framsets we are currently offering to the Australian market.
All our road frames are full carbon with the only aluminium parts being mounting point such as bottom bracket shell, dropouts etc. The 62cm you enquired about weighs in at 1520gms with seat clamp and derailer hanger fitted. The fork suplied is 456gms with the steerer tube uncut.
As we don't have any retail outlets in Sydney we are happy to sell to the public direct at a reduced price untill such time as we have negotiated other arrangements. The current RRP of our frame, fork and headset is $1550.00 incl. GST. However as mentioned on the phone earlier I can offer you the price of $1200.00 incl. GST for a package consisting of frame, fork, headset, compression cap, seatpost. If you can wait untill my November shipment arrives, for an extra $25.00 i can include a carbon stem (100mm or 120mm) and a 3 piece set of carbon steerer spacers.
All parts are available seperately but at a higher cost. Shipping is about $50.00 on top of the purchase price although this is only an estimate, it is generally a little less to Sydney metro.
If there is any other info you would like then let me know and I will help where I can.
Cheers Evan Wilson



Sounds like a good deal with a stiffer frame.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I didn't realize you were in Australia. I don't know how those prices compare then. I know that greenfishadventuresports.com sells the epx303 with fork, headset, thomson seatpost, and seatpost binder for just under $600 U.S. I don't know if they ship internationally though, if that is in fact a better deal.


----------



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that. $590 for the frame , $310 for UPS shipping. Equals $1200 Australian, so I may as well get it here.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone tried the 303SL & have opinions?


----------

